# Square-1 full PLL+2



## kadabrium (Jan 5, 2020)

PLL+2 aka 1LL10P


PLL+2 aka 1LL10P Jaapsch’s state notation: (From UFL) A1B2C3D4 ; (From DF) 5E6F7G8H Jaapsch’s alg generator: https://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/extra/sq1opt.zip (mode used: -a -m -x -n; -w) Graphics:http://cubiclealgdbimagegen.azurewebsites.net/generator?puzzle=sq1&case=0%2C-1/3%2C0/0%2C-3/3%2C...




docs.google.com


----------



## kadabrium (Jan 23, 2020)

updating alternative algs


----------



## ROEVOSS (Jan 24, 2020)

could this actually make lin a viable method?


----------



## kadabrium (Jan 24, 2020)

ROEVOSS said:


> could this actually make lin a viable method?


Lin is already a viable method and this hardly makes it better.

The 72-algs sets are intended as alternatives to PLL+1, not supplements. 
they solve cases of the same depth, 
and conversion between any two of them only takes an M2 [2|4], 
which is theoretically the move you save using all 3 sets compared to just one, 
but its also already the average difference between a good [6|] case in one set 
and its corresponding "worse" [8|] case in another set. 
The only time youd get any further additional gain would be 
when the optimal alg coincidentally starts with M2, which evidently is very rare.

I initially developed the 3-cycle set as my own choice among the 3 over the original pll+1 for better recognition.


----------

